# Good ol leaking steering column. Ford 2000



## Chris ledbetter (Mar 7, 2020)

I have a late 60’s early 70’s 2000 i bought a couple days ago. After researching how to repair the leaking steering column i was wondering even though the column leaks profusely should i still have power steering until all the fluid leaks out. I have filled the reservoir one time with no change in the steering system. Could i need a pump too?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Chris, welcome to the tractor forum.

You probably have air in the PS system. If you want to purge air out of the system, jack the front wheels off the ground. Fill the PS reservoir. Steer full right, refill the reservoir. Steer full left, refill the reservoir. Normally, this will purge the system. PS should be working.

One Thing to remember - Avoid pulling yourself up onto the tractor using the steering wheel. The steering column is not designed to withstand the lateral force and the seal at the bottom of the column can be damaged.


----------



## Chris ledbetter (Mar 7, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Chris, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> You probably have air in the PS system. If you want to purge air out of the system, jack the front wheels off the ground. Fill the PS reservoir. Steer full right, refill the reservoir. Steer full left, refill the reservoir. Normally, this will purge the system. PS should be working.
> 
> One Thing to remember - Avoid pulling yourself up onto the tractor using the steering wheel. The steering column is not designed to withstand the lateral force and the seal at the bottom of the column can be damaged.


Thank you Big T. I will try that.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Some random thoughts.
If the system was leaking badly the po may have run it out of oil and ruined the pump. 
Just as you can not see the electron flow in an electrical circuit without a meter, the only way to know the condition of the pump is to hook up a guage on the pressure side. It should read around 700 psi.
In addition to a worn or damaged pump a plugged filter can cause a low flow situation and weak steering.
They are self bleeding. If the pump is working properly just using the tractor, driving it around, etc will purge any air out of the system.
A non (or slow) responsive steering system can be caused by a broken plunger spring or springs and or crud in the hydraulic block in the column.
If you go into it far enough to replace that upper seal I would surely pull the hyd block and clean and inspect it. I would also replace the lower seal or you'll wish you had someday when it begins to leak and you have to go back in there.
There is a speedi sleeve available for the upper seal surface if yours is rusted, pitted or grooved.
I have never heard of pullung your self up by the wheel damaging the upper seal and have been doing it that way on my 3000 for 15 years with no issues. There is a rubber and brass bushing in the very top of the column that should prevent any bending of flexing of the shaft enough to damage that upper seal.
Lastly, if it were me I would pull the steering box completely off the tractor and go through the bottom end too. That oil has only been in there for 50 years and it could probably use some new stuff, a pair of sector shaft seals and an adjustment in the bottom.
My two cents...


----------



## Chris ledbetter (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks Ultradog i’ll do that. I deciphered the numbers on the block. Its a 1968 LCG. Anyone recommend a good site to find parts? Thanks all


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Yesterday's Tractor, Steiner, And Fix That Ford should have all the parts you could ever want, paying for them is a completely different matter.


----------



## Chris ledbetter (Mar 7, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Yesterday's Tractor, Steiner, And Fix That Ford should have all the parts you could ever want, paying for them is a completely different matter.


Thank you


----------

